# First canada post



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

I just wanted to be first:2thumb:


----------



## WildMist (Nov 13, 2008)

*Second Poster*

:beercheer: I love the Regional section. What an awesome idea. Now hopefully we get lots of resources in here. I'll be checking regularly for local info. :congrat:


----------



## boar2u2 (Jan 3, 2012)

Question-- is this just one thread or can it split into different topics? Just so you know you are in Canada -- we are forecast for snow tomorrow night - hope they are wrong again


----------



## thepantryshelf (May 15, 2012)

Heyyy fellow Canucks, Right On! 

I am down East in Atlantic Canada and I am a Consultant with Shelf Reliance producer of freeze dried foods for storage and emergencies. THRIVE FOODS have a shelf life of 25 yrs and can be in used into your diet now because many items are so practical, healthy and convenient. Great for hunting, camping, excursions, fishing trips and family preparedness and survival.

If you would like more info contact me so I can show you how to build your own home food store. 

"Food in the pantry, better than money in the bank"


----------



## WildMist (Nov 13, 2008)

boar2u2 said:


> Question-- is this just one thread or can it split into different topics? Just so you know you are in Canada -- we are forecast for snow tomorrow night - hope they are wrong again


Sounds like a good question for the admins. I hope so as it'll be crazy to search once all us Canadians start posting local info.


----------



## Wolfe1759 (Apr 14, 2012)

I love the idea of a regional forum. Any Montrealers here who are dealing with the urban unrest of the student riots?


----------



## willysman (Nov 3, 2010)

Hey all. 
Ottawa Valley here long time prepper and mainly a lurker but hoping to contribute when I can.


----------



## urbanprepper (May 15, 2012)

Southern Ontario here! I love this idea, I also want to know if this will continue to be one thread, or if we can branch off?


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

Hiya Fellow Canuks :canflag:

Regional forums = Great Idea :2thumb:

I'm in Northern ON, and have lived here most of my life. Raised my now adult kids on the land in a farming community that afforded us access to beef and poultry products for the table. Everything else we hunted, fished, grew, and harvested. We are prepping out BO location that is rich in natural resources. Gleaned alot of great info and tips here at P.S. - very helpful :congrat:


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

Wolfe1759 said:


> I love the idea of a regional forum. Any Montrealers here who are dealing with the urban unrest of the student riots?


I heard on cbc this morning that the protests are ramped up now with J.C.'s new legislation...dumb move imo. I was in Montreal last month and had a really nice time of it then...would not want to be there now. The SQ force there is pretty hard nosed in my experience (oka), so not sure how this is going to pan out...hopefully not retarded like then :shtf:


----------



## Quills (Jun 14, 2011)

boar2u2 said:


> Question-- is this just one thread or can it split into different topics? Just so you know you are in Canada -- we are forecast for snow tomorrow night - hope they are wrong again


Snow? Seriously? Wonderful -- my fruit trees are in full bloom. Just what I need is SNOW!


----------



## NicoleG (Apr 28, 2012)

Northern Ontario (Sault Ste. Marie) here!


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

Quills said:


> Snow? Seriously? Wonderful -- my fruit trees are in full bloom. Just what I need is SNOW!


Figures eh? Hope your blooms fair well :crossfinger:

On a lighter note - black flies (drive moose to madness) don't like snow - Mosquitos, different story  Been awhile since I've been through Manitoba, but I've family in Winnepeg:2thumb: and the Soo :canflag:


----------



## boar2u2 (Jan 3, 2012)

Actually I am 120 miles north of Winnipeg so might not snow there Apple trees are in bloom here too Just planted some of the garden today but not the transplants not until June 1 most years.


----------



## pegleg (Jan 15, 2012)

*regional forum*

Great idea. I'm on Vancouver island. I've learnt alot from this site but it would be great to get local/ BC or regional info on Prep suppiers,, prepareness for my region, foraging etc.


----------



## Quills (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm not in Winterpeg, either -- I'm in WestMan region. Heard Neepawa got snow this morning, though, and it was only 6C here when I went into town this morning to get the mail.

Nasty rain, but at least it wasn't solid!


----------



## thepantryshelf (May 15, 2012)

I was wondering how the protests in Montreal are affecting every day life for people who live down town. Any news?

It is interesting how the cause of the protest switched from student rates to opposition against new legislation. Not that it is not worthy it is. I think humans are being way too controlled. We cannot move, law for this and bylaw for that.


----------

